# Fbar account question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I have an account with a Dutch bank which was a joint account and I always put in on the Fbar. This year it has changed to an account in my wife's name only. I can't do anything with it. My wife is Dutch but does have a US social. Would I have to add this to this year's Fbar. It's been in her name the whole year.

Thanks in advance

Bernie McKenna


----------

